# external audit critical skills visa



## curiousperson1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi has anyone applied for an external audit CSV using SAICA as a professional body.


----------



## Goat20 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi. IRBA is the sole professional board for external Auditors. You can not use a letter from SAICA.


----------



## Dee2021 (Sep 16, 2021)

curiousperson1 said:


> Hi has anyone applied for an external audit CSV using SAICA as a professional body.


Hi were you ever successful and what path did you take to get permit


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

Dee2021 said:


> Hi were you ever successful and what path did you take to get permit


Hi, can you confirm the occupation that you will be applying for under the Critical Skills and the qualification you hold?


----------

